# I am new



## Minneapolis (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am involved with local theater, but more with taking photos of events than producing them myself. Are there others who can give advice on how best to take pictures of plays and musicals?

Thanks,

Minnesota!


----------



## Les (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to Controlbooth! Hopefully Icewolf08 will chime in. If not, contact him! From what I have seen and read, he really knows his way around photographing for live theatre.

By the way, make sure you're aware of the copyright laws before you proceed! Dramatists, MTI, etc don't mess around when it comes to slapping fines on groups that infringe on their copyrights.


----------



## Anvilx (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, Welcome. Their are several photography related groups that you may be interested in, if they don't apply when make your own.


----------

